# More of Casey Jay's Train Driving Skool



## FastTrax (Sep 17, 2021)

Watch the closing doors please.

www.mentalfloss.com/article/73463/experience-what-its-drive-subway-train

Motorman to conductor

This the conductor,  go ahead motorman

Motorman: We have one under

Conductor: Who cares we are already at work.


----------



## oldman (Sep 19, 2021)

Not my cup of tea. I'll stick to flying planes


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 19, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Watch the closing doors please.
> 
> www.mentalfloss.com/article/73463/experience-what-its-drive-subway-train
> 
> ...


Those locals are tedious rides.


----------



## oldman (Sep 19, 2021)

When we flew into JFK, we sometimes we would take the air train into NYC. It was fun and I felt a whole lot more safer than when we took the trains and stayed within the city, especially after dark.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 19, 2021)

oldman said:


> When we flew into JFK, we sometimes we would take the air train into NYC. It was fun and I felt a whole lot more safer than when we took the trains and stayed within the city, especially after dark.



JFK Airtrain is the bomb. First ever skytrain I rode that actually had two branches. The one thing that turns me off about OIA and Atlanta-Hartsfield is you have to purchace an airline ticket to even ride on them.


----------

